# L3240 + LA724 loader hydraulic issue



## larrypasekoff (Oct 19, 2021)

I have a 2007 L3240DT with a LA724 front loader. Recently I started having issues with the bucket struggling to dump or tilt up. Dump is slow but works, but tilt up is very difficult. If RPMs are high, hence higher hydraulic pressure, the bucket will rarely tilt up. Most times I have to jog the handle to the dump position then VERY slowly tilt the bucket up - almost like a valve is getting stuck. I can hear the hydraulic pump struggle. I have no issues, nor do I hear struggling, with the raise and lower of the loader.

I have pulled the loader control valve. It's a bear to get off and on. Took it to a hydraulic repair shop and was told nothing was wrong. It appears to me that hydraulic flow is being restricted to the rams that control the bucket tile. I pulled one ram free of the bucket pivot and actuated the tilt up and down functions. Almost nothing happened and what did occur was inconsistent between the rams. I think the problem is a flow issue. I do not believe the rams are plumbed in serial, they appear to be parallel so this leads me back to the control valve. 

To replace the valve is $1300 from Kubota. I cannot find compatible aftermarket. The repair shop was a dud...maybe find another repair shop but taking that valve off is HARD and I don't want to do it again if I don't have too.


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

It seems like all Kubota loader valves are a PITA to remove, mine are as well. Did you try lubricating the spool linkages with oil? Mine need lubrication at least once a year. You can also have a supply hose issue. Old hoses can sometimes flake off inside and restrict the flow. I've had that happen before.


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

If your control is the 4 way with one lever, then lift the rubber boot away from the valve body and check the set screws that hold the rock links in place, what you describe is loose set screws which allow the rock links to much free play.


----------



## larrypasekoff (Oct 19, 2021)

The linkage appears to be working well. No binds and both pistons appear to move well in both directions. I'm going to get a pressure test gauge. The idea of hoses "flaking" causing clogs might be a good idea. I've replaced 2 hoses on the FEL, but I'm not sure if they're for the bucket or the loader arms. I think the pressure test gauge will tell a lot.


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

larrypasekoff said:


> The linkage appears to be working well. No binds and both pistons appear to move well in both directions. I'm going to get a pressure test gauge. The idea of hoses "flaking" causing clogs might be a good idea. I've replaced 2 hoses on the FEL, but I'm not sure if they're for the bucket or the loader arms. I think the pressure test gauge will tell a lot.


I would crack a fitting on one tilt/dump ram, you will only need to check one ram for pressure, this will check oil flow to the cylinder, either top or bottom connector, leave the bucket on the ground when doing this, for safety, I cannot see the control valve being at fault since this has been checked out by a hydraulic shop, especially that the raise/lower side works ok, I feel you have a blown piston seal or two in the tilt/crowd rams, hence cracking the connectors.

A pressure gauge will be handy to have also.


----------

